# Changing tires and rims



## twfarm (Dec 16, 2016)

I need to change the front tires and rims on my MF5445 with two piece wheels. I am trying to figure out which makes more sense: Remove the current tires and rims at the lugs, leaving the wheel centers on the tractor. Or remove the entire wheel and tire from the tractor and mount the new rims and tires to the centers off the tractor and then mount the entire thing on the tractor. The tire size is 13.6-24. The new tires are not filled and one of the original tires is filled with Calcium Chloride.

Doug


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Being as you're replacing the rims, I would leave the discs on the tractor! It will make the removes a little more manageable. When you remount, it's easier to turn the discs to align with the rims.

JMHO, YMMV, Dave


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Not familiar with your rims but does the rim on the present tires and also the new ones will that mount on the outside of the centers? If so I probably would leave the centers on the axles. Would be that much less weight to handle.

Few years back was swapping my rear tires to be width spacing and almost had major mistake, place a single jack under the center rear of tractor and it jacked it fine and all was good till the second rear tire was remove and the tractor almost came off the single jack as I had forgotten about the pivot of front axle. Be careful. You might want to drain the tire that is filled before you remove it.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Change one at a time so you always have ay least 3 on the ground. Or use jack stands or 2 jacks. Better safe than sorry..


----------

